# Cool NAV for the Mini



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Introduced at the CEBIT Exhibition in Hannover, Germany.










Internet access and MP3 features will be added as well.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

could use an i-Drive knob..


(ducks)


----------

